# Touchpad wifi doesnt reconnect after sleeping. Any fixes?



## peednas (Dec 14, 2011)

I know this has been discussed but any attempted searches just bring me a flood of other wifi issues and/or sleep of death posts.

My cm9 was working fine until last official update. Now everytime my touchpad sleeps, it doesnt reconnect to wifi on awakening and only way to get it working is to turn wifi off and renable it. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

peednas said:


> I know this has been discussed but any attempted searches just bring me a flood of other wifi issues and/or sleep of death posts.
> 
> My cm9 was working fine until last official update. Now everytime my touchpad sleeps, it doesnt reconnect to wifi on awakening and only way to get it working is to turn wifi off and renable it. Any help would be appreciated


Why don't you go back to the last version that worked? Did you do a nandroid backup before flashing this latest update? You also may want to try FXR Wifi Fix and Resuse.


----------



## promiseofcake (Oct 22, 2011)

I have always had this problem from CM7 to now the CM9 nightly from 02/15. FXR does the trick but I have to use it every time. In interim I have dealt with leaving WiFi on always even when sleeping. I wish I could just cycle WiFi for it to work I have to erase all profiles via the FXR app.


----------



## dhrandy (Oct 19, 2011)

My solution was just leaving wifi on all the time.

Sent from my Android Touchpad using Tapatalk.


----------



## peednas (Dec 14, 2011)

Part of my problem was i couldnt find the setting for leaving wifi on during sleep but after your posts i found it in the advanced settings. Thanks for your help! Anyone know of a way to fix this issue without having to leave wifi on during sleep?


----------

